# Direct drive trimmer?



## carldebjez (Feb 3, 2019)

Is there such a thing? Or am I dealing with a buggered clutch?

My dad bought a ryobi PLT 3043YW a few years back to replace an electric whipper snipper. I went to use it and the head spins with each pull of the cord when trying to start. Once running, the head is spinning always and the motor can be stalled by putting the head down onto the grass.

Pulled it apart looking for a sticky clutch, only to find that the drive socket into which the square flexible shaft fits, is attached directly to the fly wheel.
The pull start is on the top of the shaft end and does not spin the shaft once the motor was removed.

Only ipl I can find was here but I can't make out the clutch
https://spares.bigwarehouse.com.au/index.php?cPath=105478_106640_106674&sort=5a&page=2
Any clues?
Thanks, Carl


----------



## Franny K (Feb 4, 2019)

I do not see a clutch either. I see a single sided crankshaft and the pull rope on the power take off end (the only end) of the crank.

There are direct drive string trimmers now in the battery tools. Husqvarna and Makita have models with an electric motor on the shaft end.


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 5, 2019)

I've seen direct drive on smaller cheap trimmers, almost always curved shaft as well.


----------



## carldebjez (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks, I better put it back together, or maybe look for a half decent "real" whipper snipper. Thing looked downright dangerous with the head whistling around at idle.
Cheers, Carl


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 6, 2019)

The cheaper Stihl or Husqvarna trimmers are pretty inexpensive and work great for yard trimming. I think I paid $130 for mine brand new, pretty quiet and definitely uses a clutch.


----------

